# carte mère classic II



## Langellier (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mac classic II (1991) qui a des persiennes . L'idée m'est venue de remplacer sa carte mère par une autre. Ne disposant que de cartes mères classic 1e génération et constatant qu'elles ont le même format, j'ai osé. 
Agréable surprise  : mon classic II fonctionne avec une carte mère de classic. 
Mon cerveau rationnel conclut que les persiennes s'affichent quand la carte mère est défectueuse !
Cependant, 1) le microprocesseur est moins rapide, 2)  étant un collectionneur soucieux d'authenticité,  je souhaiterais donc avoir la configuration d'origine.

Je recherche donc une carte mère de mac classic II.

NB : Pour l'instant il n'y a guère que la coque qui soit authentique  !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2009)

Là, je n'ai pas le temps de vérifier, mais de mémoire, "les persiennes", ça n'est pas la carte mère, mais généralement un problème de contact entre celle ci et une carte "fille" (plus rarement un composant défectueux sur la dite carte fille) concernant la vidéo. Donc, si tu re-change de carte mère pour remettre l'ancienne, tu as des chances que ça remarche.


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2009)

Tiens le Mac Classic monochrome, c'est justement celui qui n'est pas arrivé à notre musée des Macs. Heureusement on avait le Classic Color !


----------



## OrdinoMac (7 Octobre 2009)

Pour ôter les persiennes au Classic II il y aussi le coup "du lavage à l'eau chaude plus paic citron de la carte mère" qui est réguliérement mentionné sur les newsgroup (fr.comp.ordinosaures et fr.comp.sys.materiels)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2009)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Pour ôter les persiennes au Classic II il y aussi le coup "du lavage à l'eau chaude plus paic citron de la carte mère" qui est réguliérement mentionné sur les newsgroup (fr.comp.ordinosaures et fr.comp.sys.materiels)



Bon, là, c'est un peu poussé, ça relève de la même théorie du mauvais contact, mais je pense qu'un nettoyage des dits contacts au trichloréthylène serait tout aussi efficace, et un poil moins risqué pour les autres composants !


----------



## OrdinoMac (10 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, là, c'est un peu poussé, ça relève de la même théorie du mauvais contact, mais je pense qu'un nettoyage des dits contacts au trichloréthylène serait tout aussi efficace, et un poil moins risqué pour les autres composants !



Oui c'est un mauvais contact quelque part ou plus insidieux un condensateur qui fatigue, commence à couler et crée des court-circuits sur les pistes.  Mais c'est efficace : testé et approuvé  .

Si la cause est un condensateur, c'est une 'réparation' à court-terme, parce qu'il recommencera à couler ou directement il rendra l'âme, et s'il est vital pour le fonctionnement alors c'est fini ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2009)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> un condensateur qui fatigue, commence à couler et crée des court-circuits sur les pistes.



Ben, déjà à l'époque, elles étaient protégées, les pistes, recouvertes d'un verni résistant à ce genre d'agression quand même, hein !


----------



## Langellier (11 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, déjà à l'époque, elles étaient protégées, les pistes, recouvertes d'un verni résistant à ce genre d'agression quand même, hein !


Le trichloréthylène, n'est-ce pas toxique ? Est-il encore commercialisé et autorisé ?
L'eau chaude avec du paic citron aurait plus ma faveur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2009)

Langellier a dit:


> Le trichloréthylène, n'est-ce pas toxique ? Est-il encore commercialisé et autorisé ?
> L'eau chaude avec du paic citron aurait plus ma faveur.



Si, il est toxique, mais il est toujours autorisé, mais il est recommandé de le réserver à un usage &#8230; disons "externe" :mouais: Il n'est pas plus toxique que l'eau de javel ou le white spirit, par exemple. (on en trouve en vente dans les supermarchés, aux côtés de l"essence de thérébentine, du white spirit et autres produits de ce genre, si je ne m'abuse).

Le paic citron dégraisse, il est vrai, aussi bien, mais contrairement au trichlo, il ne viendra pas à bout de l'oxydation des contacts, et en boire est presque aussi malsain que boire du trichlo et tout aussi déconseillé .


----------



## Langellier (15 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si, il est toxique, mais il est toujours autorisé, mais il est recommandé de le réserver à un usage  disons "externe" :mouais: Il n'est pas plus toxique que l'eau de javel ou le white spirit, par exemple. (on en trouve en vente dans les supermarchés, aux côtés de l"essence de thérébentine, du white spirit et autres produits de ce genre, si je ne m'abuse).
> Le paic citron dégraisse, il est vrai, aussi bien, mais contrairement au trichlo, il ne viendra pas à bout de l'oxydation des contacts, et en boire est presque aussi malsain que boire du trichlo et tout aussi déconseillé .


Je viens d'acheter une bouteille de "substitut au trichloréthylène". Y avait que ça dans le magasin.
J'ai badigeonné les deux côtés de mes cartes-mères classic II defectueuses, en insistant sur les connecteurs des nappes et les contacts avec les barrettes mémoire .
Que dois-je faire maintenant ? Simplement attendre que cela sèche ou rincer avant ?

Nb : Mes cartes-mères pourtant, en les regardant de près, semblaient propres et non oxydées !


----------



## Invité (15 Octobre 2009)

Bah, après un nettoyage au trichlo tout est propre (dégraissé) inutile d'en rajouter. Le séchage qui est très rapide suffit.


----------



## Langellier (15 Octobre 2009)

Magnifique !!! ,

Après séchage modérément avec un sèche-cheveux et remontage et revoilà mon mac Classic II en parfait état de marche.
Grand Merci à tous


----------



## Invité (15 Octobre 2009)

Langellier a dit:


> Magnifique !!! ,
> 
> Après séchage modérément avec un sèche-cheveux et remontage et revoilà mon mac Classic II en parfait état de marche.
> Grand Merci à tous



Cool ! 

au fait, j'ai toujours un Centris 610AV (avec l'adaptateur Ethernet) 32Mo/500Mo qui attend une personne pour l'héberger


----------



## Langellier (31 Octobre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Bah, après un nettoyage au trichlo tout est propre (dégraissé) inutile d'en rajouter. Le séchage qui est très rapide suffit.


Je reviens sur le "Substitut du trichloréthylène". Ça ressemble, mais c'est pas ! 
1) il 'écrit sur la bouteille : "Dégraissant métaux. Composition : Tensioactifs d'origine végétale, 5% agents de surface anioniques, 5% d'agents de surface non ioniques."  Ce qui explique le ...
2) il mousse, contrairement au trichloréthylène.
Ce produit, bien que d'origine végétale  est malgré tout dangereux  : Vêtements de protection et gants.
J'ai utilisé ce produit sur d'autres cartes mères défectueuses mais sans résultats pour le moment.


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2009)

Tiens, cette fois, c'est moi qui ai les boules.
Mon très vieux (1991) et précieux (premier ordi acheté neuf et boosté à mort, 10Mo de Ram et le copro 68882  ) me fait le coup des barres verticales de 2cm blanches et noires. 
Nettoyant contact là-dessus, mais macache ! Je vais tester le trichlo !!!

Gargl, toujours rien

A suivre


----------

